# Howard Hill SE Classic, 10th Anniversary



## T Harris (Feb 27, 2014)

Folks, the 10th anniversary of the Howard Hill Southeastern Classic will be June 6th, 7th & 8th, 2014 at Tannehill Historical State Park in McCalla, AL.  
I'm hoping you all help me make this the best event yet.

The ranges will again be open at 6 AM every morning, with the last shooter going out at 5 PM on Friday, 4 PM on Saturday and this year only the last shooter will go out at 11 AM on Sunday rather than at noon. I'll explain the reason for the time change on Sunday a little later in this thread.

Since this is the 10th anniversary, everyone will receive a button to commemorate this event.

I will also be having a fund raiser for a Commemorative Howard Hill "Tembo", a Commemorative "Belt Buckle", specially designed for this event as well as a dozen arrow from Elite Arrows custom built for this bow, spined for the winner.

Byron Ferguson will not only be having his Shooting Clinic on Saturday, for those who are interested, but, he'll also be doing one of his famous "Shooting Exhibitions" Saturday at noon.

Let me talk about the commemorative "Belt Buckles". Not only will a buckle go with the bow, the winners of the Championship Shoot-Off will receive one, the winner of the "ONE SHOT~ONE KILL" competition will receive one and I have a buckle for each of the divisions.

The divisions from Cubs to Seniors won't exactly just get one if they come in 1st place, but, 1st, 2nd & 3rd place of each class will have to shoot for the buckle. THIS IS WHY I CHOSE TO LET THE LAST SHOOTER GO OUT AT 11 AM RATHER THAN 12 NOON. It gives us more time to do the shoot down.

This year during supper, I'm going back to what I use to do, everyone will receive a ticket and we'll be drawing for hundreds of dollars in door prizes to be given away.

Here's Tannehill's web-site:    www.tannehill.org

I'll be adding more info later.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 27, 2014)

By the way, if you'd like to see some photos of the bow & buckle, e-mail me at      archertw@bellsouth.net

I'll reply to you with the photos.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Mar 1, 2014)

Went to Tannehill Historical State Park today for some course scoutin'.  I think you'll like how I'm setting the course up this year.

Last year you started at target 1 and went straight through to target 25 and from about 8 AM to 10 AM, the influx of people created a back up.

This year I'm dividing the 25 3D targets into two courses, Target number 1 through target number 13 and then target 14 through target 25.  One complete round is 25 targets of course, but when you start to get to target number 1, you can also see where target 14 starts.   If there seems to be some waiting, you can start at target 14 and shoot 14 through 25 first.

This should help eliminate target back up.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Mar 2, 2014)

I'll be putting together a Vendors list, I believe there will again be a large list for ya.

Here are a few that have been here and plan on being here again this year, along with some new ones.

Black Widow Bow Co ~ Northern Mist Longbows ~ Big Jim's Bow Co. ~ Bear Archery Products ~ Byron Ferguson Productions ~ Acadian Woods Bows ~ Traditional Archery Sales ~ Rock Creek Farms ~ TWArchery ~ Thunder Valley Archery ~ Antler Art ~ Tall Timbers Traditional Archery ~ Simply Traditional ~ Ferguson ZBows ~ Julia's Bow Socks & Hats ~  Primitive Archer Magazine ~ Traditional Bowhunter Magazine and I'm sure I'll be adding others later.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Mar 6, 2014)

Folks, three months from todays date kicks off this event.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Mar 21, 2014)

Gettin' closer folks.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Mar 24, 2014)

Folks, Tannehill State Park has streams for fishin', swimmin' and 11 miles of bike trails for those that want to take a break from flinging arrows.

There's also a train for the kids, craft cabins, a fantastic Sweet Shop, church for those that don't want to miss their Sunday services.

The Tannehiil Furnace and Iron & Steel Museum for those History Buffs.

This Park has much, much more for the entire family.
Terry Harris


----------



## NortonZ7 (Mar 27, 2014)

Can't wait for this shoot. I shot the one in March and had a blast.


----------



## T Harris (Apr 4, 2014)

NINE WEEKS FROM TODAY WILL KICK OFF WHAT I BELIEVE  WILL BE THE BEST HOWARD HILL SOUTHEASTERN CLASSIC YET!!!

DON'T MISS OUT BEING HERE FOLKS!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hope this flooding doesn't mess anything up!


----------



## T Harris (Apr 7, 2014)

Yikes, you & I both!!

I have no doubt that the Park personnel will have things back to normal with two months to work with.

Terry Harris


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Apr 7, 2014)

I tried posting it on the post for the ASTB  shoot in 2 weeks to warn people that the hook ups may be inoperable and it got deleted!  Hope people see it here!


----------



## T Harris (Apr 9, 2014)

I spoke with one of the Staff members at Tannehill today and the area where we'll be, "Farley Field", seems to be in great shape.

They did sustain some damage at Camp Ground # 1, and some of the bridges across the creeks were damaged, but hopefully over the next two months all will be fixed.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Apr 13, 2014)

Folks, I went to Tannehill State Park on Saturday afternoon, April 13th, to check out the damage from some pretty heavy flooding this past week.

The water reached levels some say that's never been seen in the Park.  A few of the walk bridges were completely washed out, Camp Ground # 1 suffered some major damage to the asphalt drive between the camping sites, other than that, it looked pretty good.  They're really working on that area pretty hard.

Now, for the great news, everything else is fine with Farley Field and the other two camp grounds and looks as though nothing but a heavy rain shower happened.

Unless something catastrophic happens to Tannehill Historical State Park between now and the first weekend in June, the Howard Hill SE Classic will go on to be what I think will be the best yet.

Hope to see everyone there.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Apr 19, 2014)

A LITTLE UNDER SEVEN WEEKS AWAY FOLKS!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Apr 25, 2014)

SIX WEEKS FROM TODAY!!!

This year's Howard Hill Classic will be a special event for me & Rhonda. 

Make your plans to come and help us celebrate the 10th anniversary of meeting some of the best people any sport has to offer.

I truly believe this one will be the best ever!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Apr 30, 2014)

FOLKS WILL BE ROLLIN' IN FIVE WEEKS FROM NOW!!!

I've got the "10th Annv. Commemorative Buttons" in folks.  The 10th anniversary T-shirts are being printed, gettin' ready.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 1, 2014)

Spoke with the staff at Tannehill State Park today and there has been no further damage from the storms earlier this week.

I also was told, unofficially, that Camp Ground # 1, the area that had been flooded so badly a couple of weeks ago, should be ready to go by next week.

Great news for those that want full hook-up for their RV's, including sewage hook-up.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 6, 2014)

Folks, I'm getting an outstanding collection of door prizes I'll be GIVING AWAY, during Saturday night's supper this year.

I've collected hundreds of dollars worth already from Hunters Image, Academy Sports & Outdoors, Summit Treestands, just to name a few and I haven't even gotten to the Vendors yet.

Everyone will get a ticket while gathering for supper and we'll start drawing soon after everybody is seated.

One item I received yesterday was a limited edition print of Howard Hill, I'll also be giving away as well.  This will be a collectors item for sure.

Looking forward to seeing everyone here for this 10th Howard Hill Classic.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 9, 2014)

TWENTY EIGHT DAYS FROM TODAY FOLKS!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## Arrowhead95 (May 15, 2014)

See ya there.


----------



## Pointpuller (May 15, 2014)

Arrowhead95 said:


> See ya there.


Jerry pm your plans.  I am planning on going and tent camping.  Just getting in to the traditional thing and am looking forward to learning from some folks that no what its all about and buying some equipment while Im there.
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## T Harris (May 15, 2014)

Jason, I see you're from Tallahassee.  There are several friends we have that come every year, I need to try to introduce you to them if possible.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 17, 2014)

TWENTY DAYS FROM TODAY AND COUNTIN' FOLKS!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 18, 2014)

Nineteen days and countin' down folks.

Here's a full list of Vendors so far:

Black Widow Bow Co ~ Northern Mist Longbows ~ Big Jim's Bow Co. ~ Bear Archery Products ~ Byron Ferguson Productions ~ Acadian Woods Bows ~ Traditional Archery Sales ~ Rock Creek Farms ~ TWArchery ~ Thunder Valley Archery ~ Hunters Image ~ Lucas Bullington Handmade Knives ~ Antler Art ~ Tall Timbers Traditional Archery ~ Simply Traditional ~ Talon Bows ~ Ferguson ZBows ~ Southern Archery Targets ~ Kimsha Archery ~  Sarrells Archery ~ Julia's Bow Socks & Hats ~ JET Archery ~ Primitive Archer Magazine ~ Traditional Bowhunter Magazine ~ Iron Mountain Bows ~ The Nocking Point ~ Tandy Leather ~ Traditional Archery Society and I'm sure there will be others.  

Summit Tree Stands may also have a display of some of their stands as well.

If you can't find what you're looking for with this list of Vendors, it may not be out there.

I hope you all can make it this year.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 23, 2014)

FOURTEENS FROM TODAY, LET THE COUNTDOWN BEGIN FOLKS!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 24, 2014)

What are the entry fees?


----------



## T Harris (May 25, 2014)

The registration fees are a per round rate, a single weekend rate & a family weekend rate.

This event is of course a three day event.  The range times are Friday, 6 AM til 5 PM (last shooter can actually go out at 5 PM)

Saturday, 6 AM til 4 PM (last shooter can actually go out at 4 PM).  The reason for Saturday's hour earlier shut-down is the Championship Shoot-Off for men & women starts at 4 PM and we're also getting ready to serve you all some great southern Bar B Q as well as giving away well over $1000.00 in door prizes.

Sunday, 6 AM til 11 AM (last shooter can go out).  Normally I shut it down Sunday at noon but there will be some extra activity going on during the awards ceremony.

I believe you'll have plenty of time to get in several round as well as plenty of time to visit with all the Vendors if you like.

Now to answer your question.

Per round rate, $15 for your 1st round, $10 per round after that.

Single weekend rate, $30 which allows you to shoot as many rounds as you can get in over the course of the weekend.

Family weekend rate, $55 which also allows unlimited rounds over the weekend.  This rate is only for an immediate family up to four and would be $5 per person after that.

If you have anymore questions feel free to shoot me an email.

Terry Harris
archertw@bellsouth.net


----------



## T Harris (May 25, 2014)

Folks, I went out to Tannehill State Park today, just to look around.  Lots of people camping and enjoying this Memorial Day weekend.

I walked the course lay-out.  

This year, the way I'm setting up the course, there will be three places you can enter.

At the beginning.

Going in at target # 4.

Going in at target # 13.

This should really help with the back-up when the rush hits on Saturday morning.

Terry Harris


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 25, 2014)

Is this a also a competition event? Well I realize not all will compete.


----------



## T Harris (May 25, 2014)

The Howard Hill Classic is can actually be three competitions over the weekend.

The main part of the competition is a multi-round format, with the highest score one can obtain over the course of the weekend counting for score.   That could be your first or even your last round.

Then, there's the Men's & Women's Championship Shoot-Off.  This is where all 1st round cards turned in from Friday or Saturday, no later than 2:30 PM on Saturday, might qualify you for the top 30 men or top 15 women.  The Shoot-Off begins at 4 PM with the winner of the Men's or Women's shoot down will receive a Howard Hill longbow built for them.

Last, but not least, there is the "One Shot~One Kill" competition for those that shoot a Howard Hill or Howard Hill style longbow.  The winner receives a uniquely beautiful hand made plaque.  This competition goes like the main competition, all weekend.

Any other questions, I'll be glad to try and answer

Terry Harris


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 27, 2014)

T Harris said:


> The Howard Hill Classic is can actually be three competitions over the weekend.
> 
> The main part of the competition is a multi-round format, with the highest score one can obtain over the course of the weekend counting for score.   That could be your first or even your last round.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun shoot.... and would enjoy watching the shoot offs. Wanted so bad to come. Had about decided to make the long trip and then my wife reminded me of us hosting my fathers birthday that weekend. LOL, I would say I'll be there next year... but same birthday, same date. LOL, yall have fun


----------



## Pointpuller (May 27, 2014)

Planning on going.  Should be at the area a little after lunch on Friday.  Noticed you cant reserve tent camping sites.  Do you think there will still be some available after lunch on Friday?


----------



## T Harris (May 27, 2014)

There is plenty of room for primitive camping Pointpuller, all within close distance of all the activities as well as the bathhouse.

Terry


----------



## T Harris (May 28, 2014)

NINE DAYS TO GO FOLKS!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 30, 2014)

SEVEN DAYS AWAY FOLKS!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jun 3, 2014)

THREE DAYS AWAY, GETTIN' READY TO KICK THINGS OFF FOLKS!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jun 5, 2014)

Folks are already rollin' in, cause tomorrow will KICK IT OFF!!!

SEE YA'LL HERE!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## rehatch (Jun 10, 2014)

Fantastic shoot Terry! This was my first time and I will definitely be making the trip again next year!


----------

